# The Pet-Co Guy Said... (and other queastions)



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

I am setting my 10 up as community tank and getting a dedicated 5.5 gallon mini bow for a betta. my last betta died and I want to make sure next time that the betta is by him self (I like the males more)

Now, I have 2 Corys and 2 Shrimp in the tank already, I can't seem to find Sterbais cories, though I seem to have ended up with 1 of them and the other is a Julii. I was after getting a new filter (leaning towards an aqua clear 30 because that was what the pet store guy recommended and seems to have checked out over a few hours of internet poking) was going to get 2 more corys, then a dwarf Gourami and either 3 mollies or 3 platys (still doing research on which would be better) 

I have been worried about over stocking and the pet store guy said that that many fish was under stocking. which seems crazy off and put the rest of his advice (I don't need to worry about carbon in my filter, don't bother with Prime, honestly the suggestion of a filter) up for questioning. 

The reason for 3 mollies was that what was minimum recommended for them to be happy. I would be happy with 2, but if THEY won't then 3 it is. 

So I am asking for Advice on the 10 gallon and wondering where do I order fish stuff that ISN'T petsmart/co Amazon. I would really love to get all the same TYPE of cory because they seem to prefer it, or at least everything I have read said they do. 

Also any recommendations on good research sites for the Gourami, Corys and Mollys?

Oh, after I get the 10 happy, then was gonna get a AZOO filter for the 5 gallon, and defiantely plant and cycle it before getting a new slice of awesome that is a betta.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Mm, petco usually has some very bad info, same with most shops. Good for you at doing your own research. 

The problem is the tank size. I wouldn't go with what you're planning, all of them prefer larger tanks. I'm sure it's do-able, but there will likely be aggression issues over space.

Cories like 20 gallon long tanks and need either sand substrate or rounded, smooth stones, and groups of no less than five. The larger species of cories that get 3+ inches need more space than that. It's even tight for dwarf/pygmy cories.

Mollies get big and have a very high bioload, they also like groups of no less than four, five or more being better for them. The larger ones need 25-30 gallon tanks, the smaller types that get around two-two and a half inches will do alright in a 20-25 gallon. 

Platies need groups of three or more, three is a minimum for them, and require at least five gallons of water per fish. 15 gallons is the minimum requirement. 

Dwarf Gouramis, as an only fish in the tank can handle ten gallons, but also prefer larger tanks. 

More space is always the best. Ten gallons doesn't do well with a community set up, they make for fairly bad ones at that. Some are do-able, but not with what you're wanting in there.
It can lead to water quality issues if you're not willing to do a lot of extra work, even with more filtration...which by the way too much is not a good thing for some fish, though a few will enjoy it. Even with proper maintenance keeping the water quality good, that's likely not going to clear up any space issues for the fish. 

If you want a community with the gourami, the cories and a livebearer type, you'd be so much better off going with a 20-30 gallon tank and adding a few more members to the cories and livebearer groups.

If you want the ten gallon as a community type...Endlers are really the better choice, but risk issues again with a gourami of any kind since they are at risk of fighting for their space. Guppies are do-able as well, but endlers are smaller, very pretty, and usually a better choice for smaller tanks. There may be a few other options too, but not likely with a dwarf gourami in a ten gallon tank.

I have the types you're wanting to make a community with, had them in a twenty gallon with five cories, one dwarf gourami, and five mollies. The mollies and gourami eventually started sparing for space rights, it was unpleasant. Lot of nipped fins, had a couple deaths. Did fine in a 55 gallon, though I'm sure it would have with those numbers in a thirty gallon as well.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

I kept 4 albino cories with my betta in his 10 gallon until he did not learn not to eat their algae wafers. Before he was in the they even attemped to spawn... twice. I have also heard that mollies get pretty large in size. Around 3-4 inches. And to add a gourami will definitely go overboard. Try this site out for stocking. It's not 100%, but a good place to start.
http://www.aqadvisor.com

On another note, I have an Aquaclear 20 in my ten gallon with two biomax and the sponge and have yet to have a problem. Great filters. Not sure if the 30 would be too big.


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok, what kind of Cory do you have in there now? Larger cories like green and emerald get to be size able and even though they prefer a group of 4+ the larger Cory species can push the bio load up quickly

Mollies are not appropriate for a 10 gallon, even one- they get to be too large. Not sure about the platies

Gouramis are a cousin to the Betta and I believe are semi aggressive fish and should have more space than a 10 to start with, please some correct me if I'm wrong and I believe shouldn't be housed with more peaceful fish?

A 10 gallon isn't a lot of space and usually I would stick to smaller schools of small tetras/guppies or Bettas in a 10 gallon. A really good site is Aqadvisor to help gauge percentages on tank bioload

Where did you get your stocking advice from?


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Honestly from all sorts of sites on the internet. (hangs head in shame) when I was looking up communities Suitable for a 10 gallon, 1 dwarf Gourami, 2 or 3 Mollies, Platys or Gupys and a few catfish were the most commonly recommend set. 

Corys, is 1 Sterbai and 1 Julii. I thought I was getting 2 Julii and it turned out that one was Sterbai.

I went to Aquaadvisor and have it bookmarked. unfortunately it tends not to tell you WHY, just yes or no. and I am a need to know WHY kinda person. 

Thank you all for answering by the way!

I Guess my best bet is to up the corys to 4 and just get another Betta. I was hoping to have a betta in their own tank. what lead to the lost of my Betta was an ammonia spike due to one of my cories dying and me not finding the corpse right away, which makes me hesitant to put another betta at risk like that. but I really want happy content fish. that's the point isn't it?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Dwarf gouramis are more of a peaceful type gourami. I have been doing bits of research here and there but I am not getting them until FernBack is gone. I do and don't agree with the 10 gallon community. I think the tank is big enough for 1 gourami and maybe 3-4 smaller fish (maybe endlers or guppies) but your problem won't be with aggression; it will be with tail nipping or territorial pushiness. 10 gallons is not HUGE by any stretch of the word but it can handle some bottom and mid-top column fish. You will want to plant it HEAVILY with any gourami because they do live in dense habitats with calm water flow. Dwarves often come with some sort of dwarf gourami disease which they carry from the store/breeder so be aware of that. 

I, too, would skip on the cories unless you can get 4 dwarves of the same type. Alternatively, you could add african dwarf frogs as bottom dwellers (this way you can get away with 2 or 3).

I like the 20-30 gallon suggestion, only because I recently bought my 20 gallon (2 weeks ago) and the sole mid-top occupant is my betta fish. Bottom dwellers are 5 ADF, 4 red cherry shrimp and then a nerite snail. The tank looks pretty bare but I know everybody is healthy and happy (and I don't want any tropical fish other than bettas and gouramis). Better than suffering a tank crash later and losing a pile of fish... But I'm just paranoid, that probably doesn't happen often.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

I also wanted to ask about this, the pet-co guy said to only feed my corys once a week. this confused me because I was reading under Cory care to feed them just a little bit twice daily. Any thoughts?

Also, after long talk with husband, decided to turn the 10 back into a betta tank, get a 55 for a community tank with the cory/molly/gourami mix. seems like that would be the best for the fish. 

I guess I will also give up the idea of 2 5.5 mini bows for 2 more bettas and just stick with 10 gallons. (that was a bit more down the road) 

Thanks again for all the help! It is great being able to have some place to ask!


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

If you want to starve them feed them once a week. Your petco guy is as bad as the ones here are. ^^;

My cories, I feed them once a day, sometimes twice. Usually some protein foods like glassworms or brine shrimp, and a chip from an algae wafer at night so they have something to nibble on. If any is left in the morning I clean it out. Doing it at night, especially if you have other fish living in there, is good because they can find it while others usually can't unless they're also night-dwelling catfish.

Keep in mind they ARE catfish, they're not vegetarians...they're omnivores but lean a bit more towards protein foods. I do a halfy mix. =)


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

If the Petco guy said it, it must be true...

a 10 gal? I would only put some kind of dwarf cory in one that size. I have a ten gallon with 8 habrosus and they are doing very well.

If you want a gourami I would only go with a honey gourami. They stay smaller than dwarfs and are actually peaceful. (I've seen mine get pushed around by a rcs)

Mollies are too big and are brackish fish (aka they need salt to do their best) so that's a no with that size tank/tank mates

Not really familiar with Platies

If you want a group of small fish I would recommend Espei Rasboras. They are small, tend to school together, and have nice color. I have 11 in my 10 gal and they really have a beautiful shine to them.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

lol We had a petco guy here telling people bettas can live happily in a bowl and don't need a filter or heater, and are fine being fed twice a week and prefer temps 69-74 degrees. Anyone who knows betta knows they're tropical, and all fish need some kind of filtration system to survive properly, and also that they prefer to eat daily, or at least every other day. .-.;
Some of their info is just downright deadly, and not just bad. x.x


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

I knew most of what he said was crap when he mentioned keeping 30 fish in a ten gallon and that that was fine. But he was right about the filter I needed. I hate it when there is 1 good piece of advice that makes you think maybe, just maybe the rest isn't complete crap.

I AM feeding my cories twice a day, waiting for some tubeflex worms to come in for them. 

Still having a small problem with overfeeding. but that is mostly something for me to work out. I really wish I could WATCH some one feed their fish, just to get a good idea of how much (I learn better that way). but I have a vacuum and patience so I will get it right eventually.


----------



## gcondit (Mar 11, 2014)

...and its not just petco either folks~


my pet_smart_ (lol) guy let me out of the building with a Betta in a plastic cup, a backpack, bus pass and a smile when it was 20 degree's outside having been told that i was going to be on foot. (granted, ultamatly it was my bad for not coming here first and learning not to do that...feel so dumb...)


and dude also advised me _against_ a heater (which is dumb advice for Bettas _and_ his silly company's bottom line to boot...)


----------

